# DIY router base?



## rhybeka (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi all  I'm still new around here - and new to my router as well. I picked up a Skil plunge/fixed base kit (1817? I'll have to find the model number) a while back and am just now really getting to dig into it. Somehow in the course of things I've misplaced some of the screws for the router base, and can't seem to find any locally that will match up. I've been tossing around the idea of making a larger base out of plywood to make it easier when freehand routing and distribute the weight better. Can anyone point me to any resources around here for that kind of thing? I've browsed the jigs/fixtures forum but I'm not coming up with anything close so I'm guessing I'm just in the wrong area  Thanks! 

Becky


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome Becky. I know lee valley has a pack of router base screws that fit most of the popular sizes. I imagine that woodcraft or maybe rockler would have a similar package.

Regards Bob


----------



## rhybeka (Jun 16, 2013)

ooh - thanks Bob! I'll take a look


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The screws are almost guaranteed to be metric, probably 5 or 6 mm diameter with a thread pitch of .75mm or 1mm if that helps.


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a skil combo 1825. I just checked the screw are 10-32 x 1/2: round head


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rhybeka said:


> Hi all  I'm still new around here - and new to my router as well. I picked up a Skil plunge/fixed base kit (1817? I'll have to find the model number) a while back and am just now really getting to dig into it. Somehow in the course of things I've misplaced some of the screws for the router base, and can't seem to find any locally that will match up. I've been tossing around the idea of making a larger base out of plywood to make it easier when freehand routing and distribute the weight better. Can anyone point me to any resources around here for that kind of thing? I've browsed the jigs/fixtures forum but I'm not coming up with anything close so I'm guessing I'm just in the wrong area  Thanks!
> 
> Becky


ace hardware or the like...
Bosch screws fit...

FWIW, the screw is metric... M4...


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

If you are talking about making a larger base plate, I have made several. You can make them out of plywood, plexiglass or MDF. Depending on how wide of a span you need to bridge with the base will dictate how thick of stock you will need. I recently made one that is 32" x 12" x 1/2" MDF so that I could use a bearing guided bowl bit to carve out a large serving tray. I had to bridge 16" so I needed a thick base plate to avoid sagging in the center. I took the router base plate off of my Bosch router and used it as a template for making the mounting holes and center bit clearance hole. I used a forstner bit to counter bore the mounting holes 1/4" into the MDF and bought some longer metric screws from my local Ace Hardware that fastened this home made large base plate to the router with the mounting screws recessed. I created a bowl template for the serving tray also out of 1/2" MDF and I attached the template to my work piece and the bearing guided bit would only allow the router to go to the edge of the bowl template. It works great!


----------



## rhybeka (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks all! John, I've got the 1825 as well! Ran up to the neighborhood Ace hardware and got 8x32 in 3/8 and 1/2 to be safe. Worked like a charm!


----------



## rhybeka (Jun 16, 2013)

Was just thinking about building an offset base or maybe just a 12x12 - a dado jig may come first at this point - routing bench dog holes for a new workbench and then dadoes for some workshop storage.


----------



## mist34 (Mar 3, 2015)

I often unmount the original baseplate to mount a shopmade one. While unscrewing, I store the screws in a magnetic bowl. Since I started doing so, I never loose screws anymore !


----------



## mist34 (Mar 3, 2015)

I gathered a collection of metric screws, Ø 4, 5 and 6 mm, various length and head. Now always find the ones I need.


----------

